# Sonido con arte



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2010)

Me encontraba yo deambulando por la red cuando encontré estos diseños que desconozco como sonarán, pero posen mucho arte en el diseño y en el armado.

¡ Enyoi it !


----------



## ehbressan (May 30, 2010)

Muy bueno !!
Los circuitos no tienen por que lucir feos, no?
Sds.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2010)

Muuuuy prolijitos !

Che *Fogomazo  *¿Los armados "araña" se considera arte surealista ?

Saludos !


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 30, 2010)

Qué pulcritud! Qué perfección! Cuánto colorido! Precisamente eso fue lo que me enamoró de la electrónica cuando era pequeño... todas esas piecesitas, con tantos colores.... y mi imaginación empezó a fantasear...


----------



## Tacatomon (May 30, 2010)

Detalles en chapa de oro no faltan...

Saludos!!!


----------

